# First Custom Vivarium (From Scratch)



## connorology (Oct 6, 2018)

Hello All,

I have finally completed my first "from scratch" vivarium! It will be the permanent home for my mourning gecko colony - I am probably going to wait at least a month before introducing them as I want the plants to establish to ensure there are sufficient hiding places. I've also wedged more cork bark up at the top back to provide additional gecko hides (not pictured). I am making a video about the construction process to share, but for the time being wanted to share some photos: 









Completed vivarium









Completed construction pre-planting (bulkhead can be removed to access wastewater under false bottom).









Modular background (pre-carving/painting/covered)









Nearly completed









Assembly









Dry-fit 

Thanks for looking! If any forum members have experience building a decent looking rack/shelving system for vivariums, please LMK. I am planning to build some sort of unit to hold my enclosures as I get more into woodworking but I need it to not look terrible and/or collapse on me. 

Thanks!


----------



## lork-the-mighty (May 11, 2021)

Pretty tank! I'd love to see the building schematics if you're willing to share those.

What kinda wood is the branches in the middle? It looks nice.

Lucky mournings =D


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

That is a gorgeous build inside and out. Nicely done


----------



## connorology (Oct 6, 2018)

lork-the-mighty said:


> Pretty tank! I'd love to see the building schematics if you're willing to share those.
> 
> What kinda wood is the branches in the middle? It looks nice.
> 
> Lucky mournings =D


Thanks! Unfortunately, the closest thing I have to schematics are a series of iPad chicken scratch sketches/measurements that probably are unreadable to anyone but me. The dimensions are 19.5" L x 18 T x 12 D. I used a table saw to cut a 1/4" slot into the pieces that would make up the frame and inserted some 1/4 plywood to keep the whole thing lighter. The inside was waterproofed with epoxy, and I used clear polyurethane on the outside without any stain (the frame is natural redwood). 

I will post a video of the build at some point - I didn't record all of the woodworking because this was my first project and I was still a bit uncomfortable with the table saw and wanted to focus on keeping my hands attached to my arms. I'll do a more detailed tutorial when I make another one. I did record all of the landscaping component. 

The wood is apple, sourced from a neighbor's leaf pile last autumn. I haven't used apple in vivariums before, but it is a hardwood and won't be in direct contact with the moist substrate so I think it will hold up over time. We shall see. 



fishingguy12345 said:


> That is a gorgeous build inside and out. Nicely done


Thank you!


----------



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)

That's a really nice build!


----------



## connorology (Oct 6, 2018)

I have the first part of the build filmed for anyone interested - this is building the actual vivarium and making the hardscape and false bottom.


----------



## connorology (Oct 6, 2018)

Alright, final video with the completed build and a month of plant growth.


----------



## lork-the-mighty (May 11, 2021)

I really liked the videos, well done!


----------



## connorology (Oct 6, 2018)

lork-the-mighty said:


> I really liked the videos, well done!





lork-the-mighty said:


> I really liked the videos, well done!


Thanks! I want to start scaling up to larger enclosures soon, I'm somewhat dragging my feet due to the cost of lumber.


----------



## Matp75 (Jun 27, 2021)

Ok now I'm peeked I'm a woodworker and have tons of true Baltic birch plywood. How did you waterproof the inside. Maybe I missed it. But I have enough to easily do a 36x18x36


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

I've subscribed to your channel for awhile...but I didn't know it was you here on dendroboard, lol! Thanks for the vids!


----------



## lork-the-mighty (May 11, 2021)

Matp75 said:


> Ok now I'm peeked I'm a woodworker and have tons of true Baltic birch plywood. How did you waterproof the inside. Maybe I missed it. But I have enough to easily do a 36x18x36


I am guessing animal safe epoxy, that's how most wood builds seem to be sealed.


----------



## Matp75 (Jun 27, 2021)

lork-the-mighty said:


> I am guessing animal safe epoxy, that's how most wood builds seem to be sealed.


I went back in the video and he used pond seal epoxy. I'm going to try a 18x18x24


----------

